# algae problem?



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

what is a safe algae removing chemical for fish, plants, and shrimp?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't keep any inverts other than pond snails and leeches..but i don't keep them by choice ; they are just there....but the best chemical treatment i have ever used for algae control is "algae fix"....i also like "algae destroyer"....if it kills the pests;i am happy..but i still have lots of pests...lol


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

i checked that out at the fish store today and i think it was algae fix, the back said not to be used with shrimp, lobsters, etc...
and btw im trying to get rid of staghorn algae


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

wilsonlin said:


> what is a safe algae removing chemical for fish, plants, and shrimp?


http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17334-algae-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------



## ajguzik (Mar 8, 2010)

Best solution i have found are octocinclus catfish. Voracious algae eaters. Difficult to find, and often siamese algae eaters are easily confused with this cat. Only supplier I have found is the Aquarium Adventure stores in Chicago and Columbus.


----------

